#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-13
 * yunife a je to tu, pondelok, vonku slabulinko poletuju chumace bieleho paperia a moj sialeny plan z vikendu sa blizi ku svojmu cielu a jak sa ja tesim na dnesok!!!
<yunife> Caute, chlapci poradite mi nejake dobre weby, kde je pisane o historii vyvoji linuxovych distribucii, plus nejake obrazky pripadne videjka a je tam dost o tom popisane, potrebujem do semestralnej prace s multimedii nieco vytvorit dakujem za pomoc
<wertyk> zdravim
<wertyk> chtěl bych se zeptat, jestli někdo neznáte nějakou utilitku, která by umožnila umlčet zvuk v jednom určitém okně. předem dík
<yunife> V TOPICU JE VADNA URL NA LOG :-)
* yunife changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanál morální podpory pro Ubuntu (doporučeno kódování UTF-8). Než se zeptáte, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho). Delší texty vkládejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu
<yunife> supersasho, si tam?
<yunife> supersasho, nevies aka ma byt spravna URL na ten zaznamy, neviem na to dojst :-D
<supersasho> yunife: som.. na ktore zaznamy?
<supersasho> ahaa
<yunife> supersasho, tu co sa pise na ubuntu
<supersasho> na log
<supersasho> jj uz badam
<yunife> supersasho, je to tam odfajcene a .com za tym nejde :D
<supersasho> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org
* yunife changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanál morální podpory pro Ubuntu (doporučeno kódování UTF-8). Než se zeptáte, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho). Delší texty vkládejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<yunife> supersasho, dik, je to opravene :-) dufam ze to zasa nejaky spratek zmaze
<supersasho> no divim sa ze sa to neda locknut nejako :)
<supersasho> yunife: co si dnes porabal? inspiruj ma :)
<yunife> supersasho, da sa to lognut, priznakmi, neviem preco to pre kazdeho povolili
<yunife> supersasho, dneska?
<supersasho> jj alebo plany na zajtra
<supersasho> bo momentalne som obklopeny ucenim :)
<yunife> supersasho, strielal zombikov, dorabal semestralku, zdrhol z matiky, napisal pisomku z informatiky na 1 bod z 5 a tak :-D
<supersasho> no tak ja som na tom lepsie, dnes som ako jediny spravil zapocet z elektrotechniky :) ostatnych posadil uz po troch slidoch alebo po precitani druhej strany na seminarke :-D
<supersasho> ale nejak ma teraz zaujimaju ti zombici :)
<yunife> supersasho, medzi nami, dneska som do skoly isiel totalne zbytocne :-D
<yunife> supersasho, nj ja drtim CS16 som klasik :-D
<yunife> supersasho, len neviem ci takto vecer najdes nejaky dobry server, tam je naval zvecsa pred vecerom jako v noci :-D
<supersasho> jaaj.. ja som uz nejak presedlal na source, ale uz ani to nedrtim, nejak sa mi nechce prepinat do windowsu kvoli tomu tak som sa vykaslal na hry :)
<supersasho> teraz sa aj tak idem ucit a spat, ale stvrtok piatok by som uz aj nieco zahral po dlhsej dobe konecne :)
<yunife> supersasho, tak ono ja som si CS16 rozchodil pod wine takze luxus :D
<supersasho> no hej, ale asi mas nvidiu, co?
<yunife> supersasho, tak to jo, kvoli linuxu som bral nvidiu :-)
<yunife> supersasho, to bolo kriterium :-D
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> supersasho, este ze som vedel, ze nvidia je pre linux lepsia ako atina, inac by to zle dopadlo, sak aj dopadlo s predinstalovanymi Vistama :-D
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> supersasho, a tak no, zajtra budem delat semestralku v ToolBooku to bude zasa narez, este ze mam XPcko vo virtualke, tak budem moct pracovat s tym 
<supersasho> no mne je ati sympatickejsie.. resp. AMD ale ked si budem skladat nabuduce kompik tak budem musiet mozno upustit od preferencii
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> supersasho, to je ale fakt blbe, naucia nas na program ktory nie je free, ale je iba trial na 21 dni, toz som vzivote o takom programe nepocul a este je iba pre windows, to je ine obmedzovanie slobody :-D
<yunife> supersasho, ja som zasa zavisli na kombinaci Intel & nVidia :-D
<supersasho> :) asponze v linuxe sa zhodneme ;)
<supersasho> a s tym programom, to bolo aj u nas tak :(
<supersasho> jak keby free a open alternativy neboli.. proste nema im kto robit reklamu a provizie z nich tiez nikto do vacku nedostane :(
<yunife> supersasho, nj, este ze mam tu widlu inac by som bol KO, 
<yunife> supersasho, co uz, aspon mi onich vieme a ked budeme rozbiehat firmu, tak nebudeme vrazat tazke prachy do softveru :-P
<yunife> supersasho, aj ked sa bojim troska cloudu bude to skrt cez rozpocet :-D
<supersasho> hmm cloudu by som sa nebal.. teda aspon nie az tak.. kazdopadne pomalicky to speje k tomu ze clovek bude mat len nejaky terminal s monitorom klaveskou myskou a vsetko pojde (aj HW vykon) z Google serverov .. pri html5, opengl sa rozmahaju aj hry cez browser :)
<supersasho> a Google servery bezia na Linuxe :)
<yunife> supersasho, prave to sa mi nepaci :-(
<supersasho> aha no v tom pripade sa cloudu boj, bo vyzera ze to je dost mozna alternavita v buducnosti :)
<supersasho> sakris zomb uz spi a mne ani za toho oneho nejde stopnut pureftpd :(
<yunife> supersasho, killall?
<supersasho> :-D
<yunife> supersasho, z toho si nic nedelaj, sem dneska instaloval ten ToolBook do toho XPcka a ci sa ti mi nezasekol cely system? :-D
<yunife> supersasho, ani CTRL + ALT + F1 nepomohlo :-D
<supersasho> a restartovat X-ka?
<supersasho> iked asi ti to bloklo input z klavesnice
<supersasho> hmm, pri sudo pure-ftpd-mysql start sa ma to ani nepyta na heslo a len to asi caka kym dam ctrl+c :-D
<supersasho> ze by to chcelo cez init.d ?
<yunife> asi jo :D
<yunife> supersasho, ono to zatuhlo, akurad som iba uvidel ako tie bariky na CPU mi vyleteli na 100%, prestala hrat hudba a reagovat na vsetko z vonka ci vysielat nieco :-D
<yunife> supersasho, widla by hodina BSOD a linux co hodi no nic, radsej zatuhne :-D
<yunife> supersasho, jsem si rikal, ze emulovat widli na linuxu nie je moc mudre, aj cez virtualnu masinu dokaze rozhodit linux :D
<supersasho> jj chcelo to init.d :)
<yunife> supersasho, jak rikal ucitel na matike, ked nas vyvolaval random funkciou v OOo na linuxu a som sa ho pytal, ze ci ten random pracuje korektne a mi na to povedal ze to nie je windows a potom sa zamyslel i ked windows nema problem s nahodnostou skor naopak :-D
<supersasho> a potom som zistil ze namiesto quotalimit som zmenil speedlimit a potom sa darmo cudujem ze co to nejde :-D
<supersasho> yunife: :-D ucitel je vtipalek ale ma pravdu :)
<yunife> supersasho, nj, ked tam das tok 0 bps, tak to nepotece to je pravda :-D
<yunife> supersasho, nj dava hlasky, som im tam nalepil jak sa tucnaci trtkaju na nastenku :-D
<supersasho> vsak to, ale ja som tam dal 0 a ono to slape :-D ale problem bol precerpany quota limit tak ten som tiez dal na nulu a cuduj sa svete ide to :)
<supersasho> :-D
<yunife> supersasho, najvecsia prca bola ked otvoril typek v browsery wolframalpha.com, a ucitel zavri tu windowsacku blbost, blbeho naroda sa ides pytat? otvor si wxMaximu :-D
<supersasho> vsak sme nejake tie obrazky vyberali spolu tusim :)
<yunife> supersasho, jj, tak som to tam dneska prispedlil :D
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> supersasho, hehe este zadrbal, ako mozete pouzivat tu napodobeninu operacneho systemu :-D
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> tomu asi provizie tiez nedali :-D
<yunife> supersasho, nj :-D
<yunife> supersasho, to su tam taky sialenci asi 5 ucitelia
<supersasho> a kde to vlastne?
<yunife> supersasho, tento co nas uci tak to vypada jak medved, 120kg urcite ale boa ked sa postavil do vitahovych dvery tak to boli dokonale upchate :D
<yunife> supersasho, Zilinska Univerzita :D
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> no mam spoluziaka z tade, jeden z prvych rozhovorov bol (v skratke) oracle rulezz opensource sux
<supersasho> no a oracle po prebrati sunu uz fakt nemusim :(
<supersasho> tak som sa ho spytal ze ci pouziva google facebook a tak.. potom som mu nenapadne povedal ze oboje vyuziva z vecsej casti ten zly zly opensource :)
<supersasho> ale nesudim podla toho celu univerzitu :)
<yunife> supersasho, ono skor je problem v uciteloch ako v tom na co on nadaval, oni nic nevedia vysvetlit a naucit, pokial to sam sa nenaucis tak si KO
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-14
<yunife> supersasho, cauko, tak jak de zivot? 
<supersasho> yunife: nazdar
<supersasho> dva zapocty su dnes za mnou, este zajtra jeden, ale akurat idem do blavy na vianocne trhy, takze sa budem asi ucit v noci.. tak jak vcera, som spal ani nie 4 hodiny.. uz aby bolo po strede a som zavodou co sa tyka zapoctov :) potom uz "len" 3 skusky.. odhliadnuc od toho sa mam dobre :)
<supersasho> az na to ze blby windows vcera zasa nejak nezvladol pracu s ext diskom
<supersasho> a BSOD ma vtedy moc nepotesila, ale tak co uz aspon uz nemusim chodit do windowsu zasa, bo programko je odovzdane :)
<supersasho> yunife: a ty co, ako dnes?
<supersasho> zasa dalsi zbytocny den v skole?
<yunife> supersasho, nene dneska som v skole nebol, akurad delam semestralku v tom blbom toolbooku, ktory je tak blbo spraveny ze by som vrazdil autorov, tak nastavim si ako ma vypadat okno prezentacie a ten curak mi to nastavil aj na editacne okno, zmyzlo menu a netusim ako ho dat nazad :-D
<supersasho> :-D tak to potesi
<supersasho> ja akurat cumim ze v androide 2.3 pouzivaju ext4.. nie som expert na filesystemy, ale mal som taky pocit ze ext4 moze mat problemy s tym ze nezapise na disk pokial pride k vypadku
<supersasho> no nic, musim o tom postudovat viac :)
<supersasho> okej utekam ja na bus, tak sa maj
<yunife> _Brano_1, hras sa? :-D
<_Brano_1> yunife: ee blbne net :D
<_Brano_1> preťažená školská sieť :D
<yunife> _Brano_1, :-D ta pripojilo cez IPv6tku :-D
<_Brano_> yunife: jj IPv6 tu je .D
<yunife> _Brano_, len na slovensku sa to akosi nesiri
<_Brano_> za chvíľu bude musieť .D
<yunife> _Brano_, pochybujem o tom, zeby T-COM nejako rychlo presedlal na IPv6 :-D
<yunife> _Brano_, kazdopadne by som to bral okamzite :-D
<_Brano_> yunife: no uvidíme.. :D čoskoro bude musieť tak či tak lebo IPv4 už budú a chívľu obsadené všteky… :D
<yunife> _Brano_, typujem, ze buduci rok to este nebude mozno ten za nim, este ze teredo bezi :-D
<_Brano_> uvidíme :-)
<yunife> _Brano_, ale co si vsimam, tak vecsina peerov na torrente uz mam IPv6, netusim cim to je, ci IPv4 vypinaju ci co :-D
<_Brano_> xD :D nvm no
<yunife> _Brano_, totalna sranda mam tam 130 peerov a z toho 8 IPv4riek :-D
<_Brano_> :D dopohody :D
 * yunife slota, klasik: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPnBfqKbDc8
<khouba> Ahoj, jsem nový uživatel ubuntu. Hledal jsem příkaz na hibernaci, ale marne . Chtel bych aby se me po hodine pocitac uspal a ulozil na swap. Je to vůbec možné ? Děkuji moc za odpoveď
<allart> khouba, Ahoj, mrkni treba sem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329902&highlight=hibernate+command
<khouba> dekuji zkusim se podivat
<allart> na automaticke vypnuti pouzij prikaz at
<allart> nebo treba tu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<khouba> ano prikaz at znam, ale nechci notas vypnou uplne ale chci ho hibernovat. 
<khouba> apmd jsem nainstaloval, ale myslim, ze to mou vec neresi, nebo spis, jsem novacek a moc tomu nerozumim 
<allart> tak pouzij ten prikaz na hybernaci
<khouba> no, ale newim jakej ten prikaz je 
<allart> notebook tu nemam, ale zkus mrknout do /etc/acpi
<khouba> zkusim
<allart> jake tam mas scripty
<khouba> hibernate.sh
<allart> tak to zkus spustit
<allart> optev5i si konzoli
<allart> tam dej /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<khouba> mam otevrenou konzoli co dal ? 
<allart> a uvidis co to udela
<khouba> a nejspis musim byt su ? 
<allart> jejda, tak to nevem
<allart> ale asi jo, nebo se pridat do skupiny hibernate
<allart> tak to bud chodi nebo mu to padlo ...
<allart> tak co<
<allart> ?
<khouba> no, tak se stalo to, ze po zavolani skriptu hibernate.sh se notas normalne uspal, takze ted to propojit s tim at za nejaky cas  a melo by to jit ??
<allart> presne
<allart> musel jsi se sudo?
<khouba> tak to newim, prepl jsem se jeste pred tim na roota
<allart> aha
<allart> a bez n2j to neslo?
<khouba> muzu se jeste zeptat ? nechapu kdyz zavru notas tak zacne probihat hibernace, to je ok, pak se vypne ale kdyz otevru tak by prece mel pc znova najizdet hned, ale ja musim znovu zmacknout power button a ted zacne velmi zdlouhave nabihat a zacne u toho pipat a tka po 3 minutach se vrati do os. 
<allart> no automaticke probuzeni by fungovalo asi jen v pripade uspani do RAM
<khouba> diky moc za pomoc . 
<allart> khouba, neni za co
<allart> to musi jit nastavit i v gui
<allart> bohuzel ale nevim jak
<khouba> newis jak se ten chat da spustit v terminalu ? 
<allart> jedine nejake cli irc klineta
<allart> mrkni se do synapticu
<khouba> no zkusim dat prikaz sudo sleep pocetsekund; etc/acpi/hibernate.sh  
<khouba> a na ten chat mrknu
<allart> to asi nepujde
<allart> sudo se pouzije jen na ten prvni prikaz
<allart> coz bude asi na nic
<allart> budes to muset da do souboru
<allart> nebo moment
<allart> sudo at now + 40 minutes -c /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh 
<allart> a mohlo by to fungovat
<khouba> diky moc, hned to zkusim
<khouba> tak dobrou noc . A diky :) 
<allart> rado se stap
<allart> dobrou noc
<[ZOMB]> khouba: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Konferen%C4%8Dn%C3%AD%20m%C3%ADstnost%20na%20IRC?highlight=%28IRC%29 - http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/irssi tj nejpouzivanejsi textovy klient
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-15
<FrostyX> mate nekdo clamav ?
<yunife> kde je ta spravodlivost? kde je ta demokracia? tak pan riaditel verejnopravnych medii ma mat 9 nasobok priemerneho platu a chudaci ludia na najnizsej urovni vo verejnej sprave, ktory poberaju minimalnu mzdu tak im chcu este zobrat 10% z platu, toto sme chceli ked sme voleli tych kokotov tam?? Asi zacnem vrazdit 
<brk> yunife, tak se prihlas do dalsiho vyberoveho rizeni a nedelej machry .o)
<yunife> uz vidim ako ma tam vyberu, by som im tam inac pocistil zaludky, skoda ze si dosadia svojich
<freax> zdravim.. mel bych dotaz... jde ve FF zamezit obarvovani jiz navstivenych odkazu? nebo proste aby se neobarvovalo nic se selektorem "visited"? a jinak... jak zamezim identifikaci OS, prohlizece, nastavenyho jazyku atd..? poradi nekdo prosim?
<supersasho> freax: skus vyhladat v about:config visited links alebo nieco take a zmen tam hodnotu na false
<supersasho> tak som to kukol a malo by to byt layout.css.visited_links_enabled;true
<supersasho> a dat to na false
<freax> supersasho: super... diky moc :-)
<supersasho> no a nejak si ma navnadil tak som si nainstaloval aj tento addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59/ je to na zmenu useragent informacii ja som si tam vytvoril novy a vsade dal unknown.. v addone je aj odkaz na otestovanie
<freax> jo jo... tenhle addon uz mam taky. kdysi sem ho mel nainstalovanej, ale uplne sem na nej zapomnel :-)
<freax> jinak jeste sou dobry addony - RefControl, NoScript a CookieSafe jestli uz je nemas nainstalovany :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-16
 * yunife a je to tu, sem to rikal, socialnou sietou sa zacinaju sirit virusy :-D
<freax> zdravim
<freax> zjistil sem, ze jestli chci dokoncit skolu, budu muset mit wokna primo na zeleze a ucit se na nich, protoze kdyz se ucim na linuxu, furt neco zkousim, nebo si s necim hraju a neudelam vubec nic...
<freax> tak me napada, ze wokna a linux sou jako dve holky... linux je jako krasna, stihla a prsata slecna se kterou si chce kazdej hrat a porad na ni nekdo neco zkousi... windows je jak tlusta sestrenice, ktera sedi v rohu a vsichni jí obchazi obloukem :-)
<filip89> :D:D:D:D:D
<filip89> to mozes rovno dat na lamera D:
<[ZOMB]> ROFL - fakt zajimave freaxovo prirovnani :))))
<PetrHH> ahojte, dobry vecer preji
<PetrHH> mate tu nekdo, prosim, zkustenosti s Apparmor?
 * [ZOMB] Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho). Delší texty vkládejte na http://pastebin.com/
<PetrHH> tak uz nic, mam to :-)
<[ZOMB]> ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-17
 * yunife dobre rano pozemstania :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-18
<azm> http://pastie.org/1388475
<azm> sem lama
<azm> typo
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-19
<lukas_xx> Ahoj vsichni, ma nekdo zkusenosti s konfiguraci LIRC?
<jinx_> ne
<brk> lukas_xx, dej si par piv a nebude te to trapit :o)
<lukas_xx> brk: nerad se vzdavam :D
<FrostyX> mate nekdo zkusenosti s opravama mobilu ? tak nejak mi odesel mobil a bracha mi dal sony ericson k700. je v uplne skvelem stavu az na trackpoint. hodne vynechava a musim na nej docela na silu tlacit a doufat ze zacne reagovat ... nevite kolik by tak mohla stat jeho vymena ?
<jinx_> nebo koupit joystick a vymenit
<FrostyX> prave ze na to asi vybaveni mit nebudu
<jinx_> http://www.kabelmanie.cz/joystick-k700-vnitrni/?refId=18236
<FrostyX> jj to vidim, ale spis by me zajimalo kolik by si za takovou vymenu nauctovali nekde v opravne ... 
<jinx_> to mas behem 5ti minut hotove
<jinx_> pocitej tak 200-500kc
<Conra-> Brej skrzyp
<Conra-> Jak se mas?
<Skrzyp> Ok
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> :D
<Skrzyp> Ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-12
<apoage> zdravým nemáte někdo zkušenost s tiskárnama a jejich nastavením pod linuxem (ubuntu) potřeboval bych nějak tikarně zdělit že má vzít fotopapír ale jaksi se s tim podavač nechce smířit a bere ho stejně jako 80g (výsledek je velkej randál a nenaloženej papír).. btw je to hp officejet 7000 a ubuntu (studio) 11.04 je to podivné
<ZOMBitch> apoage: tiskarna miva neco jako nastaveni ... dokonce se tomu i tak rika :D
<ZOMBitch> apoage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_7000_e809a.html
<apoage> ZOMBitch, no jasne ale at tiskarnu v pocitaci nastavim jak ji nastavim tak jinej nez kancelarskej papir neprojde a to sem do toho rval i nejakej originalni HP papir 
<apoage> ZOMBitch, emm to uz mam nainstalovane .. 
<ZOMBitch> apoage: to jsem v kristalove kouli nevidel, sory ...
<ZOMBitch> apoage: doufam,ze sis to taky i precet a nesnazis se to tam poslat po siti :-P
<apoage> ZOMBitch, he ok sem to zapome zminit .. na druhou stranu je mozne ze to neni ovladacema ale necim spatnym v tiskarne :( sem se ptal jenom pac sem s tim bezradnej .. 
<ZOMBitch> jestli to nemas predtim nikde otestovane, muze to byt i HW prob v tiskacce, tj jasny :)
<apoage> ZOMBitch, mno az najdu nejakej pocitac s win zkusim na win :D 
<ZOMBitch> apoage: zkus virtualne s primim pristupem USB ... by mohlo i jit :)
<apoage> ZOMBitch, hmm pozkousim ... u tabletu to fungovalo
<apoage> tak dik za inspiraci 
<ZOMBitch> np :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-13
<kemza> ahoj, poradi mi nekdo s pptp  VPN?
<khouba> Ahoj, mmohl by me prosim nekdo poradit? Instaluju desktop Unubntu 10.10 na RAID 1, vse probehne vporadku, ale po restarovani to vypada ze zavadec nezapsal na ty disky ...nikdy jsme to nedelal a uz si nevim moc rady, zkousel jsme i pres live zavadec psat rucne atd... muzet me prosim nekdo poradit? 
<tvaculin> khouba: mrkni tady a zapis zavadec oba disky v raidu: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2#Obnoven.2BAO0_GRUB2_pomoc.2BAO0_LiveCD
<khouba> @tvaculin : diky moc, zkusim nastudovat a dam vedet 
<khouba> Ahoj vsichni, jsem tu znovau, mam proste problem se zavedenim systemu po instalaci ubuntu na hw raid1 
<khouba> kdyz vlozim live cd ubuntu a dam si sudo fdisk -l tak me to vypise nejaky chyby.
<khouba> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<khouba> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<khouba> Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
<khouba> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders
<khouba> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<khouba> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<khouba>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<khouba> /dev/sda1               1      243202  1953513559+  ee  GPT
<khouba> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<khouba> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<khouba> Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
<khouba> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders
<khouba> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<khouba> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<khouba>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<khouba> /dev/sdb1               1      243202  1953513559+  ee  GPT
<khouba> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<khouba> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/dm-0'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<khouba> Disk /dev/dm-0: 2000.4 GB, 2000397885440 bytes
<khouba> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders
<khouba> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<khouba> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<khouba> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<khouba>      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<khouba> /dev/dm-0p1               1      243202  1953513559+  ee  GPT
<khouba> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<tvaculin> khouba: jo, to mam taky... muzes to ignorovat, primountuj si oba disky, tedy sda a sdb a zapis to na ne dle navodu
<khouba> nechapu, kdyz dam mount /dev/sda /mnt tak me to pise, ze zarizeni je uz pripojeno nebo busy, ale kdyz dam cat /etc/mtab tak ty zarizeni tam nevidim 
<tvaculin> ok, tak vyzkousej tohle:
<tvaculin> sudo update-grub
<tvaculin> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tvaculin> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<tvaculin> a restartni komp, pro zjisteni, jestli se povedlo :)
<khouba> sudo update-grub i sudo grub-install /dev/sda hodi hlasku cannot fing a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)  , tak pred tim to rika, ze je a ted zase ne :-D
<tvaculin> boze
<tvaculin> jsem to popletl
<tvaculin> je to chvili co jsem to delal
<tvaculin> takze jinak
<khouba> ok budeu rad za kazdou chvilku ...
<tvaculin> stahni si: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<tvaculin> vypal si to neho hod na flash disk
<khouba> ok
<tvaculin> boot udelej z cd/flash
<tvaculin> a nech si pomoci tohodle zavest system
<tvaculin> potom udelej to co jsem psal
<tvaculin> sudo update-grub
<tvaculin> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tvaculin> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<khouba> vysmahnu to na cd ... mmnt
<tvaculin> jj, je to male... to bude hned
<khouba> prozatim moc dekuju 
<khouba> muzu? ted jsem zavedl a je to plno moznosti na vyber ... muzu se prosim zeptat co mam vlastne zvolit? 
<tvaculin> me fungovala ta prvni
<khouba> to je  detect any operation system ; kdyz pominu vyber jazyka
<tvaculin> jj
<khouba> vypsalo to : error : urrecognised fs.
<khouba> vypada to jako by tam nebylo vubec nic. 
<tvaculin> to mas sw nebo hw raid?
<khouba> hw
<khouba> pres PCI od firmy AXAGO
<tvaculin> hmm, je tam volba: Enable GRUB2's RAID support
<tvaculin> zkus co provede tohle
<khouba> error : file not found
<khouba> press any key to continue :-( 
<tvaculin> co ta treti volba, detekce konfiguracniho souboru?
<khouba> taky chyba, ze to nemohlo najit konfiguracni soubor .. grub.cfg
<khouba> to je fakt nejaky divny 
<khouba> uz vazne nevim ..ale dekuji za pomoc
<tvaculin> nic moc me nenapada krome toho puvodniho navodu, akorat postupovat podle toho alternativniho postupu
<tvaculin> jedina vec je, ze budes muset zjistit kde se ti ten system pripojil a pak do nej udelat chroot
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: msg  :)
<starejbar> netušíte jeslti existuje klient pro pro pripojeni ke vzdalene plose windows na RDC verze 7?
<Chinese_soup> remmina?
<starejbar> hmm koukam a mela by ale prd :/ kua
<starejbar> hazi to error getaddrinfo nezname jmeno nebo sluzba
<Chinese_soup> nevím, nemám zkušenosti
<Chinese_soup> připojoval jsem se z toho jen na XP
<starejbar> njn zda se ze pro linux nic neni
<starejbar> asi budu muset nahodit xp do virtualu nebo nevim :/
<h00ked> odkdy nejde .deb balicek pro i386 nainstalovat pod x64 systemem? :D:D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to ti nereknem, hec :-P
<h00ked> mno v systemu je prihlaseny... takze uz jenom nejak dokopat kaffeine, aby pres nej naladil kanaly :D
<h00ked> hm... asi se to kompiluje :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-15
<khouba> Ahoj vsici :-) instaluju pres alternate CD ubundu a vytvoril jsem SW raid 1. Vsechno probehlo az na instlaci GRUBU to me vyhodilo Krityckou chybu, tak jsem byl nucen pokracovat bez instalace GRUBU a bylo me doporuceno systemem, abych grub zavedl rucne presne receno "budete muset rucne zavest jadro /vmlinuz na oblasti /dev/md0p1 a zadat parametr root=/dev/md0p1    ted jsem si bootl live ubuntu a zrejme budu muset teda dovlait grub rucne, ale pomuze m
<khouba> prosim
<khouba> Skoda, asi tu nikdo neni
<FrostyX> tohle kdosi hodil na abclinuxu do komentu .. "Hledám dívku na extrémní... programování. ~_*" no nebyl by to skvelej inzerat ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Ratten> nevite jak v css udelam aby stranka byla uprostred ?
<Ratten> a to jsem chtel napsat na jinej kanal
<ZOMBitch> align="center"; ?
<ZOMBitch> nevim to jiste, jsem se v tom nehrabal par let :)
<FrostyX> to je myslim na text .. margin: 0 auto; ..
<ZOMBitch> dost mozny no :DS
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: uz probehla zkouska? nejak nesleduju moc logy :D
<FrostyX> probehne zitra / pozitri
<ZOMBitch> pak dej jen vedet jestli se mam starat dal, nebo se muzu dal flakat :)
<FrostyX> samozrejme se muzes flakat .. ale urcite, pak ti dam vedet
<ZOMBitch> :))
<darkknightcz> zdravim, ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s /etc/network/interfaces?
<darkknightcz> mam tu takovy problem -> dve sitovky v pc, na kazdou jine pripojeni
<darkknightcz> kdyz to mam nastaveno takto - http://pastebin.com/S131P9UJ , funguje pouze eth1
<ZOMBitch> me to takhle jde :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-16
<khouba> Ahoj, zdravim, dobry den. Je tu nekdo prosim kdo by me mohl trochu poradit s obnovou grubu, nebo zavedeni grubu nebo co to presne je? Pac jsem uz zoufalec. Mam SuperGrup Disk ale neumim s tim pracovat.. Instlaji na RAID 1 
<khouba> Tak taky u Vas snezi? :) 
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> ani prd
<khouba> tady (vysocina) celkem dobra chumelenice, konecne
<Chinese_soup> :(
<slowbackspace> u nas tiež nič, a to som pod Tatrami!
<Chinese_soup> :(
<khouba> sakra ale co ...nejakej snih...potrebuju spis poradit jak na RAID 
<khouba> lze udelat to, ze bych mel jeden disk + 2 disky v raidu? na tom jednom disku bych mel jen system jako takovej a na ostatnim
<khouba> bych mel /home atd ? 
<khouba> a ten /home by byl v raidu? 
<Achab> me
 * Achab 
<ZOMBitch> bee
<ZOMBitch> udelame si zoo? :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Achab> souhlas
<Achab> budu vzacny druh vola korunovaneho
<ZOMBitch> :))
<Achab> tak kdo cumi na ct4
<Achab> ted poleti double backflip :D
<ZOMBitch> nesleduju 
<Achab> FMx Gladiator games
<Achab> furt lepsi jak ty nasladly kraviny jinde
<Achab> uz to teda konci tak holt prijde na radu Zivot Briana 
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> poweroff
<Achab> :D
<Achab> huste to dal
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-17
<Achab> bry vecer
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-18
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: to on ví :D
<ZOMBitch> co? -1 :D
<Chinese_soup> j :D
<ZOMBitch> to me napadlo :P
<Chinese_soup> ja vim, ze jo :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: ale tak konecne nejaka ta komunikace na g+ vid :D
<Chinese_soup> no jo :D
<Chinese_soup> to si nestezuji
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-10
<michalll> ahoj prosim poradil by mi nekdo jak vyresit problem s Mount disku? potrebuju zobrazit data z disku kde byl win 7
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-14
<phule> zdravim
<phule> Snazim sa rozchodit vlastny mail server. Prijimanie fungujhe, odosielanie z localhostu cez telnet funguje. Ale neviem odoslat mail cez mail klienta (thunderbird). Co mozem mat zle nastavene?
<|Nuclear|> phule: FW
<phule> hmm otvoril som porty na 25 143 465 aj 587
<phule> podla http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ som nastavil aj sasl a tls
<phule> Pyta to odo mna zadat heslo (certifikaty som dal prijat a potvrdil vynimky). Skusal som zadavat vsetky hesla co som mohol pri instalacii pouzit ale nic nepomohlo
<phule> Potrebujem aby ten mail server bol pristupny z vonku cize nielen po lokalke
<ondra> mam problem s externim monitorem k laptopu
<ondra> je pripojeny pres dokovani stanici, pri startu pocitace nebo pripojeni k doku funguje normalne
<ondra> jako druhy monitor s rozsirenou plochou
<ondra> kdyz ale zavru viko laptopu, tak se monitor na laptopu vypne
<ondra> a nejde nijak zapnout
<ondra> nevite nekdo, co bych s tim mel delat?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-15
<burlak> ondra: sice tuto neviem poradit konkretne na ubuntu, ale v zasade ak mas radeon kartu z proprietarnym driverom tak cez aticonfig ti vie vygenerovat xorg.conf kde je toto vyriesene tak ako potrebujes, ak mas randr povolene tak je taky tool ze xrandr kde sa tieto veci daju nastavit, ale neviem ci to neni hudba devedesiatych rokou uz
<flack> zdraviim
<flack> som tu iba na chvilocku snad sa najde niekto s rozumnou odpovedou
<flack> prisiel kamarat ze chce skusit linux problem ale nastava ze sa to uz pokusal nainstalovat ... nainstalvat to nebol problem ale jednoducho po instalacii nikde ziadne boot menu proste windows sa spusti bez Grubu
<flack> uz sme skusili ubuntu 12.04 a tiez aj 12.10
<flack> no ale po instalacii proste ziadne boot menu  ako keby tu ziadny linux nebol
<flack> ESTE dodam ze to instalujeme na notebook
<flack> a linuxov som tiez uz za zivot par krat nainstaloval ale toto som este nevidel 
<BlindP> flack, nevim, ja kdyz instaloval vedle windows, tak jsem vybral polozku oba systemy dohromady
<BlindP> flack, a fungovalo to vzdy
<flack> to je nic aj tato moznost bola skusana
<flack> aj manualne som skusal vytvorit particiu pre / a swap a potom som skusal zvlast particiu aj pre /boot
<flack> a instalacia prebiehala vzdy z live cd ziadne WUBI sracky
<BlindP> flack, promin, jsem novacek me instalator slapal v poho zkus pohledat https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=instal+ubuntu+missing+grub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flack> uz som hladaj aj na googlu ale ziadne poctive odpovede co to skutocne ma znamenat som nenasiel
<flack> no neva budem hladat
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-16
<flack> zdravim uz som tu bol vcera ale nie moc dlho.
<flack> Kamarat sa pokusal nainstalovat nove ubuntu resp 12.10 ale aj 12.04 na notebook kde ma aj windows7 chcel ho vyskusat ale zial nepodarilo sa mu to. Instalacia prebehla v poriadku na cistu particiu ale po restarte z live cd v notebooku startoval windows uplne normalne. Vobec ziadne Grubovske boot menu nic. 
<flack> skusal som to instalovat i ja aj viac krat skusana bola moznost "nainstalovat ubuntu wedla windows 7" ale tiez som skusal nainstalovat stym ze som priradil particie pre /root a tiez /boot ale vysledok bol stale rovnaky proste instalacia prebehne ale ten GRUB tam proste neni. Stretol sa niekto stym: resp grub tam je ale rozhodne to nebootuje.
<FrostyX> jestli se ten grub nenainstaloval do MBR, tak neprepsal ten windowsackej zavadec. Takze nez se zacnou bootovat ty sedmicky, musis mackat nejaky tlacitko
<FrostyX> aby ses dostal do win zavadece. A do grubu prepnes z tama
<FrostyX> ale nevim jaky to tlacitko bylo ... esc? f12? tak neco
<flack> hmm budem snim dnes telefonovat tak mu to skusim poradit. pretoze ten notebook uz nemam akutalne doma ale mrzi ma ze clovek ktory chce skusit linux a ma novy notebook ma proste smolu ze mu to nenabehlo normalne
<FrostyX> takhle pak vypada ten win zavadec
<FrostyX> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/4837105077_f09ab4bb22_o.png
<flack> no to se hodi ale myslim ze to nieco podobne vcera videl az ked som pouzil utilitu easyBCD
<flack> ale to az po tom co som tam to Ubuntu naozaj pridal.. cez tu utilitu kazdopadne to nestartovalo
<flack> a myslim ze po tom co odchadzal mu ono boot menu od windowsu vyhadzuje stale aj ked tam ma len windows. ziadne ubuntu tam nieje
<sunny> vie mi niekto poradit, skusil som si spravit shell script, ide o to ze ked zadavam cestu kde je medzera nebere mi ju, skusal som uz \ a nefunguje
<FrostyX> kdyz chces do cesty dat mezeru .. tak ten adresar das do uvozovek ... ~/data/"moje slozka"/foo
<sunny> http://pastebin.com/numVWh2x
<sunny> nefunguje to ani tak ko pises ty...
<sunny> vytvoril som si v adresari subor abc ca.txt a pri zadani tohto nazvu zobere len ca.txt
<sunny> a vypise cp: cieľ `ca".old' nie je adresárom
<FrostyX> ukaz jak to spoustis ..
<sunny> ./a ( nazov scriptu) a potom skusam cokolvek napr /home/xxx/abc ca.txt a rozne variacie a nejde
<sunny> skusal som aj celu cestu dat do uvodzoviek tiez neslo
<FrostyX> ./a /home/xxx/"abc ca.txt"
<sunny> vypise to iste, ale uz som to vyriesil...v skripte musim dat nazov premennej do ""
#ubuntu-cz 2013-12-12
<potion> unable to install grub in /deb/sdb fatal error, a neake vysvetlenie nic ?
<potion> kurva zeby boot flag na particii ? preco to ale nevie napisat ...
<potion> a preco mi ten kokot za kazdym prepise boot na usb z ktoreho to instalujem ?
<hexo> potion: to je super featura ktoru pozeram ze nezvladli fixnut za poslednych 6rokov. gratulujem a posielam kvety.
<hexo> debian. viete.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-12-13
<modo> bre rano :)
<potion> hexo: nj s featurami rad zajebavam cas :D
<knight__> Ahojte, Ahojte, mam v celku zaujimavy problem, instalujem cisco onepk x64 verziu na ucs-e... v skratke http://put.sk/img/3209kvm-onepk-problem.PNG ubuntu 13.10 kernel 3.11.0-13-generic x86_64
<knight__> A proste, neviem si dat rady, pri linkovani je nejaky bug a som z toho kok.
<knajt> Ok, freebsd to zriesi, dovi
#ubuntu-cz 2013-12-15
<Nika1> ahoj
<friendly_penguin> hi
<Nika1> Jsem tu nová, tak tohle je to vaše slavné IRC? Pochopila jsem to dobře? :D
<friendly_penguin> nase? nie. to je cudzie
<Nika1> fajn, aspoň něco
<FrostyX> eh
<aisey> ahoj, kde v ubuntu studio bych našel nastavení grafiky ( přepínaní mezi ext a int grafikou ) ?
<mirda> aisey: v ovladacim panelu?
<mirda> aisey: nebo v ovladaci grafiky?
<mirda> vedeli byste prosim kde na irc nebo jinde najdu Adama Straucha?
<aisey> no,prolezu to znovu, vůbec nikde jsem to nenašel
<mirda> aisey: zkus neco najit na netu
<mirda> ja jen hadam kde bych to hledal
<mirda> dve grafiky v notasu nemam a ubuntu studio taky ne
<aisey> já jsem měl právě také klasik ubuntu,ale studio se mě začalo líbit, no, aspoň se naučím něco nového :D
<mirda> aisey: co je jine na studiu oproti klasickemu ubuntu?
<potion> aisey skus nieco taketo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<potion> http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/how-to-setup-amdintel-hybrid-graphics-cards-in-linux-ubuntu/
<aisey> potion : děkuji,zkoukávám to,snad pomůže
<aisey> potion díky moc , zabralo to  :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-07
<Sleep_Walker> je tu nekdo nazivu?
<potion> ani moc ne
<potion> aj som skusal kdysi psat na ubuntu.cz majiteli kanala ci sa tu nechce ukazat a trebard aj posunut neake prava na kanal ale zadna reakce
<Sleep_Walker> nevadi, proste dalsi low traffic IRC channel :)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-08
<Alcan> cago
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-11
<jdrab> \o/
<potion> ah dalsi zivi clovek sa ukazal :)
#ubuntu-cz 2017-12-11
<harpli> dneska tu někdo bude
#ubuntu-cz 2017-12-12
<harpli> potřeboval bych pomoc firewallem
